# Hello all-Cancer help!



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

Many thanks in advance for any responses, and thanks for reading but bare with us.

We have two golden litter mates born the day before 9-11..I am a firefighter and that day hit home hard with me. My wife and I decided, now is the time to start our "family" and went to a reputable breeder and picked our boys out of the litter.

One month ago, I came home and our Preston was winking and trying to cover one of his eyes. His iris area had completely filled in with blood and we rushed to the vet, then to eye Dr. The opthamalogist assessed and cared for Preston and it was determined he had a detached retina and there was a chance we could save his eyesight in that eye. After three weeks of his eye looking very good while on Prednisone, Pred Acetate and Atropine eye drops his eye filled in with blood again and we were back to square one. We knew we were not going to be able to save the eyesight but his overall health was now paramount. All blood work had come back and showed no sign of any issues including Cancer screen.

The Prednisone made him pant and we knew that was a side effect, but as we weened him off of it his panting actually became faster. Last night, he coughed and a small amount of coagulated blood hit the floor. While we knew this was not a good sign at all, he is still his normal playful fun loving self. I had a pit in my stomach today when I made the vet appointment and it proved to be bad news. A chest Xray showed massive Cancer in his lungs. I was stunned. The vet said that it was beyond the point of seeing an oncologist......I left knowing that telling my wife was going to be hard and that we would get ourselves together tonight as a family. Preston is laying comfortably with his brother Jake under my wifes feet just like normal. Tomorrow, I will take the chest Xray to another vet friend and ask what to expect, because right now, we have no idea what to expect. 
Will it be a fast?...obviously the eye issues was just a symptom of the worst but we are surprised at the advanced level of the lung Cancer since all his blood work was perfect.
When will we know it is time?
How do we make him comfortable?
Is there anything else left to do for him?

Thanks for any responses........


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First...Welcome to the forum. You have found this place, as many of us have, after having such a dire diagnosis. Having lost a golden to cancer I know full well the pain you are feeling. All I can offer is that your pup will tell you when the time is right, be strong. And by all means, as hard as it is, be with him to the end. You will not regret it. So sorry you are going through this. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum..... Im so sorry you are going through this with Preston.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are going thru this with your boy. There are several people here that might be able to help you and give you some information and I hope they see it tonight. 
As far as when you will know it is time, I think you will know when it is time and he will tell you. As long as he is comfortable and seems happy then I dont think it is. I have an elderly boy that is not the greatest of health and I asked this same question and almost put him down but the next morning he was feeling better, I was guilty and happy that I didnt make that decision in the middle of the night. 
Have you spoke to an ocologist about it? If not then I think I would talk with them and they can determine what meds will make him comfortable and if there is any treatment that will help. 
With the time you have left, love him, spoil him, give him little treats that he might like and take lots of pictures of him to help you down the road. My hugs and thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry you have to deal with this. We just went through this with our Beau. All of a sudden he started coughing and we found the blood clots also. His xray showed cancer through out his lungs. He began to go down hill very quickly. His breathing became labored and sounded raspy. I am sorry to tell you that we had to make the decision to let him go about a week and a half after the xray. I am so so sorry. All you can do now it love him, kiss him, take pictures and let him go when the time is right for him.


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you Gold.....I honestly believe this will be fast as well...no living being can continue to breath this fast all the time for very long....

Beau.....wonderful name.....my first Golden was Beau and he lived a long wonderful life...thank you all for the support...These boys are our entire lives.....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Preston's cancer diagnosis. I lost my 6 ear old boy to Lymphoma, and it was very fast, as he showed no signs till the ending stages. Like you, there was no treatment that would help him. You will know when it is time, he will let you know. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Wife at this most difficult time. Just give him all the love you can, and be with him....right now, that is what he needs the most.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry about your Preston. I lost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer July 9, 1997, exactly 10 weeks to the day after diagnosis. We had him weeks longer than expcted, and i did let him go days before it would have been ncessary--he enjoyed an active fun filled life to the end. Then last May 15, I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer. My vet found the mass in her lower abdoman May 23, did surgery that day and she died just about 48 hours after the surgery, died in my arms while waiting for vet to come release her. The report came back on the softball tumor--a gastrointestinal stromal tumor, a type my vet had not encounterd in his 20 years of being a vet, and in an area he had never seen one in before. Apparently it started on her appendix and then totally surround the apendix and the area where the large and small intestants join, He was actually surprised she srvived the 1 1/2 hour operation. So, dogs and cancer is not new to me.

Do for you Preston what we did for our Irish Setter Boots. We kew his time was very limited, amputation was a option we went against as he was 12 and had arthritis in his shoulders. I took him fishing every day--he loved "the beach" (any water) and I took him wade fishing in the bay and he would chase crabs in shallow water, swim, try to catch shore birds. Once I released an undersize flounder in 6" of water and he pounced on it, stuck his head under water and actually came up ith it.

He loved fruits and vggies and had a sweet tooth you would not believe. So, w decided to let him have all the no-no food he wanted. What we had for dessert, so did he. Banana pudding, strawberry short cake, apple pie/wpped cream, brownie, even made him banana split compete with 3 toppings, whipped cream and cherry when we had one. He had all the melon and tossed salad he wanted, small amounts of chocolate candy. Instead of losing weight as he was suppose to, he gained. I took him in 2-3 times a week and my vet would weigh him and check him over (at no charge to me), shake his head and say "I don't understand it. " But it did come to n end. I think those 10 weeks were the the bet of his life--gpoing to the "beach" every single day instead of once in a while, all the sweets, fruits, and veggieshe wanted, lots of riding in the car. And i can look back and smile remembing how he enjoyed that time.

by the way, on 9-11 I had 2 brothers in fire department. One retired about 4 years ago, the other is going to retire in 2 years.


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks 3..exactly as my wife and I have discussed. He will be going with me to work every day now...visiting all my co workers, hanging with me in my office (I am now a Chief with a desk....painful in another sense)

That is a great story of a great ten weeks, we will emulate it for as many as we have...

I tip my hat to your brothers...may the one remaining on duty be safe and have a great retirement......I have been a firefighter and Paramedic for 23 years....seen alot....done alot. I have told countless family members of impending deaths, made notifications of death...and seen things that will haunt my mind forever....but today waiting the 45 minutes for my wife to get home to tell her that her "lil boy" has cancer was the worst of it all for me.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Poor Preston... I'm sorry for you to have the go through this
I've been reading a lot about canine cancer lately.. they say it has
increased by 150% over the last 4 years... there must be reasons for
this... pollution I wonder


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. Primary lung cancer (i.e., starting in the lungs) is fairly rare in dogs, but the lungs will often show metastases from a cancer originating in another area. Since his eye was already affected first, I would guess the original cancer is in his brain or somewhere else in the systems that control his eye. With all that info, it seems chances are fairly high that Preston is experiencing a metastatic, malignant cancer, so the treatment options would be extremely limited and not be able to do much for him. I'm not surprised your vet said seeing an oncologist wouldn't be worth it.

Based on the info you've given so far, I would guess that things will progress quickly. The cancer in his lungs seems to be growing very swiftly, and there may be other metastases in other organs that haven't made themselves known yet. You never really know, though. There are lots of great pain meds available if he seems uncomfortable, including the pain patch (fentanyl), but you'll have to ask your doc if that's wise, since it can suppress breathing and he seems to already be having difficulty.

There's a substantial community here of folks who have lost dogs to different cancers (including me), and we know what it's like to do the awful calculus of a dog's last days. Sometimes all you can give them is a gentle end.

One thing that helped me was talking about what I loved so much about my Gus and sharing pictures of him. If you feel it will help, whenever you're up to it, we'd love to hear to hear stories about Preston or to see pictures of him.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Preston. As others have said, love him as you have been doing and you'll know when it's time. In the meantime you have come to the right place for understanding and support.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish there was something I could add that would bring you some comfort, I am so sorry to hear about Preston. I am glad that you will be able to take him to work--spend as much time with him that you can and spoil him rotten.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have been thinking about your boy and you and your wife all evening. I am still hurting and missing my Beau. He was 11. We had to put him down on his 11th birthday. That day Jan. 17 will forever hold special meaning for us. Beau and Emmy are our children and the love we each have for our goldens is un measurable. The only thing that has helped me is thinking that if I wasn't going through this terrible terrible pain I would not have had 11 years of pure joy! This forum full of golden lovers are here to support you. Show us pictures and tell all about Preston. Talking helps and allowing yourself to grieve!
PS I take my hat off to you and all firemen and women. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I want to welcome you to the forum although I'm sorry you had to find us under these circumstances.  

Keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping you'll post some pictures of Preston and his brother.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, dear. I'm so sorry to hear this. I've been through this 3 times with my Golden's so far, the last being Comet at age 12 just this January.

All you can really do is love him, hug him, and just spoil him to happiness right now.

I think you will know when the time comes. It will usually manifest itself in him not wanting to eat any longer. That's the way it's been with my guys. Keep an eye out for signs of distress that are causing him to act obnormal (not eating, not wanting to get up, heavy short breathing, etc...).

And when the time comes, feel comfort in the fact that you are not doing it to him, you are doing it FOR him. It's the last act of true love you can give your little furbaby...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. You will know when it is time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about the diagnosis. Please take lots of pictures of him, you will cherish them.

My Katie had lung cancer also, only in one lung but still...we had a few months with her. Like Preston she started heavy panting, but originally only in the evenings. I told myself that if she had trouble breathing in the morning on any day it would be time, as you said, they can't continue panting that hard for long. The morning she woke up panting was the day we let her go, before she declined any further.

Please join us here, there is support and people understand what your are going thru, sadly from personal experience. 

Love on your boy extra.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs for you and Preston. I am so sorry for his diagnosis.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Medicaptain*

Medicaptain:

I am so very sorry for Preston, you and your wife going through this.
I know many on this forum have traveled this road and will be a huge support to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too am so sorry to hear about Preston's diagnosis. It is so painful to let them go yet we don't want them to suffer. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Medicaptain said:


> Thanks 3..exactly as my wife and I have discussed. He will be going with me to work every day now...visiting all my co workers, hanging with me in my office (I am now a Chief with a desk....painful in another sense)
> 
> That is a great story of a great ten weeks, we will emulate it for as many as we have...
> 
> I tip my hat to your brothers...may the one remaining on duty be safe and have a great retirement......I have been a firefighter and Paramedic for 23 years....seen alot....done alot. I have told countless family members of impending deaths, made notifications of death...and seen things that will haunt my mind forever....but today waiting the 45 minutes for my wife to get home to tell her that her "lil boy" has cancer was the worst of it all for me.


Yep.... one of the hardest things I've ever done was make that call to my husband .. but we got through it together. Most of our friends and family couldn't understand the depth of our grief over "just a dog". Know that there are people (far too many of us in fact) who have been where you are and understand what you're going through.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened to read about Preston. We lost our first golden with lung cancer and liver failure. She was 10 years old and suddenly stopped eating - we knew something was wrong, but she showed no other symptoms. We took her to the vets, but he could find nothing obvious - temp etc all ok, and then did the x rays. Her lung cancer was very advanced. She too started laboured breathing, and gasping for breath and we knew as we looked in her eyes that we had to let her go.

I'm sorry that that is not what you want to hear right now, and I hope and pray that you have longer with your boy - you will know in your heart when the time is right, and when that time does come you will find help and support here, as i have done.

Best wishes and hugs to Preston


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

well all, thank you very much for all the nice comments and well wishes. With or Dr.s advice.....we are letting him go today.

We took him to the park, ate tons of treats, visited with friends and had a few friends of his over. He is having a great time......the time of his life actually. His energy level is near zero but we made the most of it. I took him down to the mail box with me one last time and he zipped back home to his Mom with the mail in his mouth...so proud...so happy...such a great dog.

Thank you all again, my wife and I took alot out of everything you all said.....but it is time for us to take the final trip as a family...me...his mom....and his brother.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Medicaptain*

Medicaptain:

You will all be in my prayers and thoughts.

You are showing Preston how much you love him.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers , having gone thru this only 2 months ago.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*I can not tell you how sorry I am that you had to make this decision. I always say, we keep them longer for ourselves, we let them go earlier from them.*

*my hubby is a cross contry truck driver and he is gone probably 300 days of the year He was on the road when I had to let Boots go and I had to tell him over the phone. But we did know that day could come at any time. Then 2 years and a month later,Aug '99 I had tell him over the phone we had lost our lst golden, Scooter, to heart attack at 5 yrs. 2 months of age. That was total shock. In Oct. 2003, I had to tell him over the phone that we had lost precious Hunter, age 4 years, 2 months, to autoimmune hemolytic anemia. He had been in ICU 8 days and even tho we knew outlook was bleak, we had hope.*

*Hubby did happen to be home when we lost our 17 year old cat, Pippi, also unexpected, inApril 2006. Then I had to tell him over the phone that our golden boy, Buck, age 12 rs. 3 months, had died in my arm tht morning of heart attack. Buck was "daddy's boy" and hubby was crushed knowing Buck would not be here at the door to greet him when he got in off the road. This was totally u nexpcted also.*

*Then last May, 2008, one year and 10 days after Buck's death, I had to tell him over the phone of another loss. Our golden girl, KayCee had died in my arms that night while waiting for vet to come release her. She died 48 hours after surgery to remove the softball size tumor that had just been found. Even tho her condition was not good, he was not expecting to hear that news.*

*So all to well do I know about making those calls, and hubby knows about getting them. I have lit a candle for Preston. And God bless you for making this horrible, butr right decision.*


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

ASCENSION

And if I go,
while you're still here...
Know that I live on,
vibrating to a different measure
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through.
You will not see me,
so you must have faith.
I wait for the time when we can soar together again,
--both aware of each other.
Until then, live your life to its fullest.
And when you need me,
Just whisper my name in your heart,
...I will be there.​
That was far too fast for you to lose your Preston, it must feel like getting hit by a truck. Know that we have broad shoulders and big ears when you're ready to share some of his life with us.
Peace


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW....the "getting hit by a truck" definitely fits.

So we loaded up in the car, drove the short distance to the vet all while he had his head out the window. He was SO happy, almost like he was laughing with the wind in his face. My wife and I cried the entire time but I watched every second of it out the rearview side mirror.....far too short a drive....far too short a life

You all know what the visit at the vet went like, this was our first time but it went exactly as we thought it would. We cried, we spent our own time with him and we said our goodbyes.

Goodbye my son.....We love you SO much!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss . . . Preston was beautiful.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Preston was a handsome boy. I also had to say goodbye to my baby this week and I know exactly how you are feeling. My thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the happy memories you have will help you at this time.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My heart aches for you, because I like many know exactly what you're feeling. We found Laura's cancer in her lungs after an x-ray. Like TippyKayak said, most likely it metastisized to the lungs from another part of the body. We gave our sweet girl prednisone to make her comfortable. You'll know when it is time and Preston is suffering. Spoil him rotten, do his favorite things, and take a lot of photos. The pics I took from Laura's last few days are ones that I really cherish. They know our emotions, so try to be happy around him. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Today has been a bit of a roller coaster here at the Forum. A member's Golden Girl is struggling for her life and it's all very sad. Your Boy had the 'time of his life', as you said and that will be what you remember most, the glorious day you spent together. He was very lucky.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God bless you and your family. Preston was a beautiful well loved boy. Who will be waiting for you.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you & your family.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

So many of us know your journey of today all too well. Preston was so lucky to have you! Thank you for sharing him with all of us. I believe someone above treasures these amazing goldens that brighten our lives just as we do, that they are lovingly cared for, and that we will see them again. God bless.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

oh Gosh I am weeping here. You gave him the most selfish gift there is. Bless you both. This is the time to hug each other, love on your other boy because he will grieve too. It will take time. My husband and I are still so sad from losing our Beau in January. Time time time. One of the things we have done is to get a memorial stone to remember our boys that we have lost and we also got a garden memorial flag for Beau. It is being made right now. I have a friend in Washington that makes them. She has a beautiful website http://www.dogmomdogdesigns.com/


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he was. You could have waited days, but always remember he was happy to the end. He was not strugling for breath nor unable to enjoy the sights and sounds around. He was fully aware of you and your love and your attention., He was happy an that is themotmortn ting

Also, his brother will probably grieve asthy wee close. When Hunterwent into the hospital, never to return except to be buried, his littermate sister did go into a depression. They had always been such buds. She hardly ate, stayed under the table, etc. It took our adopted golden mix, Hney, that we had had for 10 months to pull her out of the depression. Then when KayCee died last May, it was Honey's time to grieve. She had KayCee had been close since Hunter's death and were always together. Loved to lay on the patio together. But after KayCee died Honey would not spend any time outside. Would go out and do her business, bu come right back in. She would not go to the back fence to run up an down with the dogs on the other side like she and KayCee had done This went on for a couple of months.

Another strange thing Honey took to doing and still does. She goes to the where the leashes hang and checks out the leashes EVEYSIGLE MORNING BFORE SHE GOES OUT IN THE YARD TO HER BUSINESS. I don't know if this has any connection to KayCee or not but it only starte after KayCee's death.

The thing is, he may act strange for a while, may even pick at food, etc. Some dogs act like this, some do not Whatever, just give him lots of love.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Preston. May you find comfort in knowing you gave your boy the most loving last gift an owner can give. ((HUGS)) to you and your family.


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you all.....its empty around here with just the three of us.....

Jake is doing well....we took him with us and he was in the room when we put Preston down. Jake and I stayed in the room together while I talked to Preston, said my goodbyes and took some hair for a locket. 

We think Jake already said his goodbyes and think he smelled the cancer and the death that was coming. So far, he shows no signs of looking for Preston, or depression but they were together since birth....time will tell. 

The relief that we know Preston will never suffer does make the day a little brighter....but the missing him, his smell, his wags hurts.

Thank you all


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Preston was a handsome guy, may he rest in peace. Your words brought back memories of taking my girl Sandy on that last ride to the vet, although she was not feeling well enough to put her head out of the window. I miss her every day. I know what you are going through and I am so very sorry. Please keep coming back to the forum..its a great place with wonderful people. Hope to see more pictures of Preston. You know, hes playing and feeling great...and waiting for you at The Rainbow Bridge...
*The Rainbow Bridge*

*inspired by a Norse legend*
​By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.
For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.
The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.
© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Preston was such a beautiful boy. May all of your sweet memories of him comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Preston is a handsome boy. I know the pain you are feeling and sharing with these fine people on this forum certainly has helped me.

Godspeed Preston, look up Bailey he will show you the ropes.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. I'm sure it will feel empty for quite some time. Godspeed Preston.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so touched by the love you have shown for your boy Preston. My eyes are wet with tears as I write this. I too know the pain of losing your best friend and I feel for you. He was too young...they all are too young....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Medicaptain, my heartfelt condolences to you and your wife on the loss of your lovely boy. I have walked in your shoes, as so many on this forum have done; it's very hard. Your feet will continue to step over a sleeping dog who is not there, your hands will reach to fill a bowl that needs no food in it, you will grab two leashes when you only need one. Every "first" without Preston will shred your heart a little more. Please remember that the price for all of your pain has been the joy of having that lovely boy as your loving companion, laughing at his antics, smiling at his sweet sleeping face, having that golden body warm your feet and your heart. The price in sorrow is steep, but the love was priceless and will last forever, exactly the time frame that Preston will be snuggled in your heart. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

This is beautifully said and oh so true.


Finn's Fan said:


> Medicaptain, my heartfelt condolences to you and your wife on the loss of your lovely boy. I have walked in your shoes, as so many on this forum have done; it's very hard. Your feet will continue to step over a sleeping dog who is not there, your hands will reach to fill a bowl that needs no food in it, you will grab two leashes when you only need one. Every "first" without Preston will shred your heart a little more. Please remember that the price for all of your pain has been the joy of having that lovely boy as your loving companion, laughing at his antics, smiling at his sweet sleeping face, having that golden body warm your feet and your heart. The price in sorrow is steep, but the love was priceless and will last forever, exactly the time frame that Preston will be snuggled in your heart. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

"This is beautifully said and oh so true."

We completely agree....all the words here are oh so true.....how do we continue to love this breed?....cause they are the greatest companions ever......we need to find the cure to this issue so that we can live and love for longer than 7 and a half years.....that was only half of what we hoped for and two thirds of the time we felt we were going to be with Preston.....

stunned, shocked, saddened and lonely...he always stayed up late with me while the others went to bed...what a huge void

But the words and wishes here have helped both of us immensely......


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry for your news. Do you have some pictures of your fur family? If you feel like sharing we would love to see them.
We had to put our Golden down last April. I too kept wondering when it was th eright time. From thethings I saw it is when they no longer can be th edog they want to be. Maybe not eating, not able to move around. What ever time is right for how you feel, is the right time. We knew our Korky would not be getting better. We just picked up a new puppy this past Sat. After I swore there would be no more. 
Thank you for sharing with us in this tough time.


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is Jake....the wonderful ball loving/chasing machine...TPLO done last year has slowed him down a little...but overall the most talkative, animated little guy I have ever seen....and boy he can be a screamer with just a few words spoken...treat...drive...walk...park...pool....bring it....mommy...daddy...preston...and he talks more than a newscaster during election day.....

Missing his brother immensely....we would like to introduce Jake to all of you


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy!!  Im glad you have him...I like the intence look on his face..I bet you have a ball!! Thanks for posting his picture!


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

YEP!...camera in one hand...ball in the other....only time he looks at me with that intensity is when I say something he doesnt understand or is unsure of....GREAT dog!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I knew it! Mine gets the same look! Hes really gorgeous. I wanted to tell you this...
When I had to put my dog Sandy to sleep, the vet told me to slowly remove the toys, beds, bowls blankets that belonged to Sandy because if we left them all there my other dog, Riley would be waiting for her to come home. It took her awhile to get over the loss of Sandy, but she did. Shes fine now..we gave her extra attention and did fun things with her. I want to think it helped her adjust.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Rest easy sweet Preston.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Preston. May you find comfort in knowing that Preston knew...how very much he was loved. Any age is never long enough, but hopefully, we will find more ways to prevent these wonderful Golden's from all the Cancers in this breed. So many of us here on the forum have lost one of these beautiful Golden Angels to Cancer, and it is totally devastating. Godspeed Sweet Preston, run and play, healthy once again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Jake is indeeda handsome boy. o ae right--way to many goldens are taken so young by cancer. My KayCeee was 8 yrs. 9 months and 1 week old when I lost her last May 25. I know Morris Animal Foundation is doing heavy research into finding a cure/preventative for it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet and handsome boy. At least in his last days he has some of the happiest memories. I can just imagine him with his head hanging out the window with the big smile on his face. May those memories help you in your time of loss. Your Jake is just as handsome and I love his face. Such a regal face and sweet too.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry you have lost your beloved Preston, way to soon,...... you have come to the right place, every one here are wonderful caring owners who love their goldens with much passion and intensity.
To make the decision and give Preston a peaceful passage to the bridge shows what a wonderful caring owner you are, a brave and heart wrenching decision made out of love for dear Preston.
Thankyou for sharing his journey and also introducing us to Jake also. I found my way here under the same circumstances, lost after losing my first Golden Jessie.
Sincere Condolences. RIP Sweet boy Preston.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a handsome boy Jake is. My husband and I had a Jake. He was so very sweet and we loved him so (just like we have all our goldens).
You are right even though goldens seem to have cancer as a dreaded disease we are in love with the breed. We have had 6 goldens. 
When you feel comfortable share Preston with us as well as Jake.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Preston was a pretty boy and he had a great time right to the end. I just wish the end had been much further away. Unfortunately, I've been there and done that. It sure does seem unfair to me.
Jake is soooooo handsome. Looks like you have a real bond with him too! I hope you are all adjusting. I cried reading this, but hope you can get to the point of celebrating the good times without sorrow.
Hugs and kisses to you and pretty boy Jake.


----------



## Medicaptain (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Coppers-mom and to everyone else.

The void will never be filled and can be felt every second inside the house, on walks and all day at work.

But we are now starting to remember all the fun, the smiles, the special things that brightened the day from our dear boy Preston. The pain will always be there but the positive aspects are starting to shine through the pain.

Jake is an absolutely amazing dog. He has never ever been alone except for a few hours for Preston to go to the Dr. over his 7.5 years of life. We got them together and they were always touching each other one way or another. But we did notice that the day BEFORE Prestons' first sign of something wrong (eye issues) was the LAST time they ever played together...typical rough housing on the grass. He seems completely adjusted to the fact his brother is gone...in fact, he seemed like it almost before he was gone. We are wondering if he "knew" or smelled the problem on Preston....kinda weird...kinda natural, but nothing as we expected or worried about.

We come home to a very happy Jake now every day after he has had the entire house to himself...always talking...always bright eyed and ready to go someplace. If he hears us say "Preston" he will stare you in the eye and listen VERY closely to what your saying. Today we had a cabinet open where Prestons' collar, food dish and leash were and he quickly buried his head in there, smelled and licked the bowl and got all excited when I pulled the leash/collar out. It brought me to tears, but I honestly think he understands.

Thank you all for the comforting words, these are special beings and we need to learn more from the way they live their lives...no past worries...no future worries...just right now


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Jake is doing well. His love will help you through this.
They sure do live in the now and it is always good to them. Mine loves jsut anyting you do. Including going to the vet!
Do you have more pictures? I'd love to see them (of both your boys).


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Medicaptain, I am so sorry that I am just now responding. As you may or may not know, I lost my sweet Heidi this past Saturday, the morning after you lost Preston. She was just two months older than him, so I know your feeling of "This is just too soon!" If you need to talk with someone who is dealing with the exact same thing right now, please don't hesitate to get in touch. Much love and many hugs and prayers to help you get through this difficult time.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so so sorry about your loss of Preston.  I'm sitting here in tears reading what you have wrote about him, you can tell the love you both had for each other was so strong. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts to you and your family from Bailey and I.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! They're never with us long enough, and leave such a hole in our heart when they go! May you be comforted by your memories!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you...and wanted to share this...

_The Journey

When you bring a pet into your life, you begin a journey - a journey that will bring you more love and devotion than you have ever known, yet also test your strength and courage.

If you allow, the journey will teach you many things, about life, about yourself, and most of all, about love. You will come away changed forever, for one soul cannot touch another without leaving its mark.

Along the way, you will learn much about savoring life's simple pleasures - jumping in leaves, snoozing in the sun, the joys of puddles, and even the satisfaction of a good scratch behind the ears.

If you spend much time outside, you will be taught how to truly experience every element, for no rock, leaf, or log will go unexamined, no rustling bush will be overlooked, and even the very air will be inhaled, pondered, and noted as being full of valuable information. Your pace may be slower - except when heading home to the food dish - but you will become a better naturalist, having been taught by an expert in the field.

Too many times we hike on automatic pilot, our goal being to complete the trail rather than enjoy the journey. We miss the details - the colorful mushrooms on the rotting log, the honeycomb in the old maple snag, the hawk feather caught on a twig. Once we walk as a dog does, we discover a whole new world. We stop; we browse the landscape, we kick over leaves, peek in tree holes, look up, down, all around. And we learn what any dog knows: that nature has created a marvelously complex world that is full of surprises, that each cycle of the seasons bring ever changing wonders, each day an essence all its own.

Even from indoors you will find yourself more attuned to the world around you. You will find yourself watching summer insects collecting on a screen, (How bizarre they are! How many kinds there are!), or noting the flick and flash of fireflies through the dark. You will stop to observe the swirling dance of windblown leaves, or sniff the air after a rain. It does not matter that there is no objective in this; the point is in the doing, in not letting life's most important details slip by.

You will find yourself doing silly things that your pet-less friends might not understand: spending thirty minutes in the grocery aisle looking for the cat food brand your feline must have, buying dog birthday treats, or driving around the block an extra time because your pet enjoys the ride. You will roll in the snow, wrestle with chewy toys, bounce little rubber balls till your eyes cross, and even run around the house trailing your bathrobe tie - with a cat in hot pursuit, all in the name of love.

Your house will become muddier and hairier. You will wear less dark clothing and buy more lint rollers. You may find dog biscuits in your pocket or purse, and feel the need to explain that an old plastic shopping bag adorns your living room rug because your cat loves the crinkly sound.

You will learn the true measure of love - the steadfast, undying kind that says, "It doesn't matter where we are or what we do, or how life treats us as long as we are together." Respect this always. It is the most precious gift any living soul can give another. You will not find it often among the human race.

And you will learn humility. The look in my dog's eyes often made me feel ashamed. Such joy and love at my presence. She saw not some flawed human who could be cross and stubborn, moody or rude, but only her wonderful companion. Or maybe she saw those things and dismissed them as mere human foibles, not worth considering, and so chose to love me anyway.

If you pay attention and learn well, when the journey is done, you will be not just a better person, but the person your pet always knew you to be - the one they were proud to call beloved friend.

I must caution you that this journey is not without pain. Like all paths of true love, the pain is part of loving. For as surely as the sun sets, one day your dear animal companion will follow a trail you cannot yet go down.

And you will have to find the strength and love to let them go. A pet's time on earth is far too short - especially for those that love them. We borrow them, really, just for awhile, and during these brief years they are generous enough to give us all their love, every inch of their spirit and heart, until one day there is nothing left.

The cat that only yesterday was a kitten is all too soon old and frail and sleeping in the sun. The young pup of boundless energy wakes up stiff and lame, the muzzle now gray. Deep down we somehow always knew that this journey would end. We knew that if we gave our hearts they would be broken.

But give them we must for it is all they ask in return. When the time comes, and the road curves ahead to a place we cannot see, we give one final gift and let them run on ahead - young and whole once more. "Godspeed, good friend," we say, until our journey comes full circle and our paths cross again.

~ Written by Crystal Ward Kent ~_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Medicaptain said:


> WOW....the "getting hit by a truck" definitely fits.
> 
> So we loaded up in the car, drove the short distance to the vet all while he had his head out the window. He was SO happy, almost like he was laughing with the wind in his face. My wife and I cried the entire time but I watched every second of it out the rearview side mirror.....far too short a drive....far too short a life
> 
> ...


I didn't see this thread until just now. It is so obvious how deeply you love Preston. I am so, so sorry you didn't have more time with him, but you gave him a wonderful life and sent him to the Bridge in style and dignity. Run free and play hard, sweet boy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

moverking said:


> Thinking of you...and wanted to share this...
> 
> _The Journey
> 
> ...


I think the idea that we've just "borrowed" a dog for a while is particularly beautiful and sad. It echoes a sentiment from a Ben Jonson poem I've always loved. For the non English majors out there, the word "pay" in the third line has more the sense of returning something borrowed, not paying monetarily.

"On My First Son"

Farewell, thou child of my right hand, and joy ;
My sin was too much hope of thee, lov'd boy.
Seven years thou wert lent to me, and I thee pay,
Exacted by thy fate, on the just day.
Oh, could I lose all father now ! For why
Will man lament the state he should envy?
To have so soon 'scaped world's and flesh's rage,
And if no other misery, yet age !
Rest in soft peace, and, asked, say, Here doth lie
Ben Jonson his best piece of poetry.
For whose sake henceforth all his vows be such
As what he loves may never like too much.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just seeing this now for the first time. It looks like your Preston was such a sweetheart! Rest in peace sweet boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

